# iTunes n'a pas pu sauvegarder...



## GerFaut (21 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

« iTunes n'a pas pu sauvegarder l'iPod « GerFaut » car il est impossible de démarrer une session avec ce dernier » (OK)
Voilà le message que me donne iTunes à la fin de chaque synchro. 

À noter : - Une fois appuyé sur le bouton OK de la fenêtre d'alerte, iTunes me dit bien que la synchronisation de l'iPod a réussi et que je peux le déconnecter. Et effectivement la synchro a réussi.
- il s'agit d'un iPod touch G4, iOS 4.2.1
- il fonctionne parfaitement.

Donc, qu'il soit synchronisé c'est très bien, mais aux dires de iTunes (10.1.1 sur Mac OS 10.6.6) il n'y aurait pas de sauvegarde effectuée... Ça peut devenir embêtant pour une restauration que, entre parenthèse, iTunes ne veut pas effectuer en me remettant le même message...

Questions : - C'est quoi une « session » ?
- Que dois-je en penser ? 
- S'agit-il d'un message erroné ? 
- La synchronisation implique-t-elle une sauvegarde automatique qu'iTunes ne reconnait pas ?
- Y-a-t-il une (de mes nombreuses) appli(s) qui pose problème ?

Voilà le problème posé.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------

